# urb's training thread



## urbanski (Sep 20, 2008)

hi gang. 41 years old very NEW bodybuilder here. i want to start my journal.

Split currently:
mon: chest/shoulders (flat and incline bench, military and upright rows)
tues: deadlifts/squats/calf raises
wed: off
thurs: shrugs/bent rows/single arm rows/biceps
fri: triceps (close grib and skullcrusher)/abs
sat/sun: cardio if i feel like it

diet: bulking. dont count, just eat. eat and eat. 6 times a day at least. I am constantly FULL. 1/2 to 1 gallon milk/day w/ at least 2 ON when shakes. lots of tuna/chicken/wheat bread/sausages/you name it. not many carbs at night. i suspect i get in 200gms protein each day for my 140lb frame.

current supplements are creatine/whey/vitamins/fish oil. just bought this
Activate Xtreme/Stoked Stack By: Designer Supplements
AX/Stoked stack, will start when it gets here. 

target weight: not saying, but I want to get BIG and i know it will take years 

back pic here
ImageShack - Hosting :: 3c04bdsc025419053740mj7.jpg

thanks all.


----------



## urbanski (Sep 21, 2008)

305 x 1 DL today
305 deadlift


----------



## urbanski (Sep 23, 2008)

^^yes i know my technique sucks, i didnt know i was doing that. i plan to put a mirror in my gym..

began AX/Stoked today. Specs @ start:
wt 141
bicep 14
chest 41
thigh 22
waist 32

no side effects to speak of. bulking diet/split as above for now.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 4, 2008)

so its been just short of 2 weeks with AX/Stoked and i feel it!!!
i have good energy, libido, and i think i may be stronger. 

I did 250 x 1 6 times today w/ i HOPE is better technique
250 DL w/ better technique

I weigh the same but my bulking belly is less so i may be leaner. Going for a full 8 weeks.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 7, 2008)

^^check that. up to 142 today. my belly is definitely down. maybe .5 inch off waist last 2 weeks. 

DLs went well today. warm up then 250x3, 265x6

set to measure myself thursday


----------



## urbanski (Oct 9, 2008)

urbanski said:


> began AX/Stoked today. Specs @ start:
> wt 141
> bicep 14
> chest 41
> ...



so about 2 weeks later
wt 142
bicep 14.25
waist 31.5
rest same.


bent rows up to 150x4 today, felt great.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 15, 2008)

about 1 more week later.

up to 143
waist still 31.5 (measured at my iliac crests) BUT my pants (which i wear above my crests) are way looser. 

I estimate I've lost an inch of belly on this, but gained 2lbs. So its really leaning me out. Maybe just maybe a bit of appetite suppression....but since I'm bulking i eat all day anyway...forcing myself to eat, I'm always full 
I'm going to finish my 60 days then hold off on this again until I cut. maybe in a few years


----------



## urbanski (Oct 16, 2008)

143lbs
bicep 14.5
chest 42 (YAY!)

i ex-curled 100 x 4 today for a PR. I like how things are going.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 16, 2008)

Keep it up Urb! Give em hell.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 17, 2008)

urbanski said:


> fri: triceps (close grib and skullcrusher)/abs



since fridays are kinda light, and i hate only spending 40 mins in my gym...i decided to add 20-rep squats. my squat has always lagged, i can bench more than squat. 
i started intentionally light at 115 since i didnt know how my body would react. at that, lets say it was interesting haha. plan this every friday now. 5 extra lbs per week.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 20, 2008)

up to 144lbs and my size 31 pants still fit 

chest went well. did 2 "working" sets of bench, 185x3. that was my most ever. supersetting DB inclines/declines really wipes me out, but it feels great.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 23, 2008)

well i dont know if i believe it, but my scale (twice) today said 147 

so thats officially 6lbs in 1 month on AX/Stoked. (and 32lbs since i began lifting)

my pants still fit. I am "thicker" on side profile up top than at the belly 
my DL is up 50lbs, bench up 30+, front rows up 50. 

1 month to go on stack. years on my journey


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## urbanski (Oct 28, 2008)

well, its interesting that my appetite is less lately. i get "full" faster and cant eat as much. Weigh in tomorrow. I cant fathom what's doing this. With my higher resting metabolic rate, I'm going to chew up my gains if I cant pack in more and more food. this won't do.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 29, 2008)

urbanski said:


> began AX/Stoked today. Specs @ start:
> wt 141
> bicep 14
> chest 41
> ...



just slightly under 5 weeks since these measurements and AX/SToked. 

today:
147
bicep 15 (BIG gain!)
chest 42
waist 33
rest same.

feel great. gotta work on appetite still. still shoving food in all day. between myself and my 7 year old, we drink 4 gallons of whole milk every 6 days


----------



## urbanski (Oct 31, 2008)

well now this is interesting.
DEXA yesterday with 17% BF.
WOW.
I was thinking 9.
My size 31 pants still fit but you cant see my abs, typical bulking belly. But 17 blew me away. Guess I have some cardio to do. I dont know actually.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 3, 2008)

some progress pics

today @147lbs, click for large









and this is my setup 
now that i have "safety stops" for squats, i did a PR of 175 x 2 today


----------



## urbanski (Nov 8, 2008)

i went against years of skepticism and finally bought glucosamine/chondroitin.
my knees were talking back to me after squats and you know what...damned if they feel better after 1 week. going for a PR monday on squats, we'll see.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 9, 2008)

bench 205 x 2 today **PR**!! yay

i've expanded my chest/shoulder day a bit. 
flat BB bench/ standing press x 5 sets
then superset DB incline/decline x 4
then superset DB front rows/rear delts x 3

my strength is up as is my size with this. kicks my butt!
still 148lbs.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 13, 2008)

150lbs
chest 43
bi 15+
thigh 22

progress pic


----------



## Built (Nov 13, 2008)

urbanski said:


> well now this is interesting.
> DEXA yesterday with 17% BF.
> WOW.
> I was thinking 9.
> My size 31 pants still fit but you cant see my abs, typical bulking belly. But 17 blew me away. Guess I have some cardio to do. I dont know actually.



9%, you'd have visible abs and NO belly. Cardio isn't what you need to drop this down - that part's diet. I'm 14% in the pic in my avatar and profile. Women carry it differently of course - me at 14% is probably roughly equivalent to a man at about 7%. Female BB compete at 8-11% (figure it's about 10-12%), for reference. 

When does your bulk end, and do you have a side-by side for comparison? You're clearly putting on muscle - your back looks great!


----------



## Built (Nov 13, 2008)

Hee hee hee no more skinny bitch for you, babe. 

Just don't gain too fast and you'll be fine. From where you are now, no more than about 3-4 lbs a month. Any more than that and you'll just get too fat. 

If you get to a point where you can't stand it, drop the calories down a bit, maintain for a while, and recomp a bit before you proceed.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 19, 2008)

been a tough week. mentally.
i LOVE lifting, i really do, no problems busting my ass in the gym.

but "bulking" is hard! i'm still 151lbs. i almost lost a bit of edge earlier this week. loss of motivation to EAT! and eat ALOT all day. this is way harder than i realized. funny feeling. 
i'm back in focus now. i'm not "scared" to grow, i dont reallly know what i was thinking. but today i ate PB and milk for pre-workout, protein shake after, 2 lunches, loaded baked potato and bag of doritos for snack 1, nuts/raisins for snack 2, 2 burgers and hash browns for supper, now working on my 16th ounce of milk in 30 minutes. dessert is still to come 

you know its funny. designing a great workout, all the "right" splits, all that is fun. but winning the war in the kitchen is where the effort needs to be.


----------



## Built (Nov 19, 2008)

Some people never figure that part out. 

I blame the supplement industry.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 20, 2008)

Built

I'll share the recipes i just made for my lunches.
1. brown 1lb hamburger, dump in 1 can spag sauce, 1 can cheddar cheese soup,  sitr; throw it over 1lb of frozen hash browns, bake w/ cheese on top.
2. chicken; cream of chicken and cheddar cheese soups; heat, throw over macaroni and add in tons of bacon.

so yummy. still 151lbs.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 23, 2008)

urbanski said:


> began AX/Stoked today. Specs @ start:
> wt 141
> bicep 14
> chest 41
> ...



done with stack.

wt 152.
bicep 15+
chest 43
waist 33

PR today. bench 205 x 3, then 220 x 1
pretty sweet


----------



## Built (Nov 23, 2008)

What calories are you running, bud?


----------



## urbanski (Nov 24, 2008)

as much as i can Built, honestly. 
want me to add up a day?
2/3 gal whole milk 1620
2tbsp organic pb 200
37gm prot shake 150
2 cups pasta/1 cup sauce 600 + 150
hamburger burrito, 12oz: 800
1 cup nuts 550
lazagne 800
oatmeal 1 cup 500

that's a typical day. sometimes I will have a gigantic tuna salad sandwich w/ tons of mayo for lunch #1 but that's also like 800cals. i will further snack on calorie-light things like veggies and pickles. my wife is a great cook and she ads olive oil to everything for me, too. 

after my PR of 220 bench yesterday, i had high hopes for today (DL/squat).
I failed at 305 DL after doing that 4 times last week. but then squatted 200 x 1 for another PR. YAY.


----------



## Built (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, I count 5370 there. Do you consistently get this level of calories in?


----------



## urbanski (Nov 24, 2008)

Built said:


> Okay, I count 5370 there. Do you consistently get this level of calories in?



damn close. and 5300 sounds like quite a bit....maybe the online guide i used was high. I guess I shoot for 4K. I dont "count" i just EAT. 
Like just today, I had my normal pre-WO of PB and milk, PWO of protein shake, lunch 1 was 8oz beef stew, lunch 2 was 12oz of chicken/cream of chicken soup/stuffing, 16oz milk, chips. Now I'm snacking on nuts, chips, slim jims, and a pudding cup.  w00t! what am i doing wrong Built?


----------



## Built (Nov 24, 2008)

*Question:*


> Like just today, I had my normal pre-WO of PB and milk, PWO of protein shake, lunch 1 was 8oz beef stew, lunch 2 was 12oz of chicken/cream of chicken soup/stuffing, 16oz milk, chips. Now I'm snacking on nuts, chips, slim jims, and a pudding cup.  w00t! what am i doing wrong Built?



*Answer:*


urbanski said:


> I dont "count" i just EAT.



I nag, because I care.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 24, 2008)

not nagging 
and thanks for your input, as always. you know how much i value you.


----------



## Built (Nov 24, 2008)

<insert cheesy grin>

Start tracking, k?


----------



## urbanski (Nov 25, 2008)

k


----------



## urbanski (Dec 1, 2008)

well what a great 2 last days
up to 154

yesterday, PR 220x1 and 200x2x3 bench
today PR 310x1 DL...but my bar is maxed out lol. Need more weights. feeling great.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 3, 2008)

Built said:


> <insert cheesy grin>
> 
> Start tracking, k?



tracking like an obsessive little rat I am 
FitDay Free Calorie Counter and Diet Journal: Public Journal


up to 154
chest 43
bi 15.5
waist 33

going to post my stab at a new split soon.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 11, 2008)

156
same measurements as above.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 16, 2008)

Built said:


> <insert cheesy grin>
> 
> Start tracking, k?



tracking very closely.
i sometimes fail to hit 4K.

and i have plateaued a bit as well which is disappointing.
my weight is stuck at 156 and its been a good month since i've added weight to my DL and bench. 

my solution to this (in addition to the obvious...be patient) will be at the start of the year to swap splits to a push/pull routine. and also refocus my caloric intake. more olive oil, more protein, more calorie dense food. i honestly am "full" mostly all day, so i have to get more calories in the same volume. coffee cream in my whole milk? sure. olive oil in everything? sure. 

show in 2 years? why not!


----------



## urbanski (Dec 29, 2008)

bit of a bump and update.
last week of my current split.
155 (lost 2lbs over vacation)
benched 225 x 3 x 2
squat 225 x 3 x 2
DL 315 x 1 x 3

moving to typical push/pull next week along with cycle of Stoked/AX. hooray!


----------



## urbanski (Jan 4, 2009)

day 1 TC's push/pull.
wt 158
day 4 AX/Stoked

let me tell you, 3 sets x 8 reps DLs @ 250 kicked my ass. helluva a way to start a week. i couldnt even do 3 x 3 of pull ups after that. its been 15 minutes since I completed the day's workout and i still want to puke. wow. if i cant grow on this routine plus 4,000 calories a day i dont know what to do! 

super-huge shout out to Built for her help.


----------



## Built (Jan 4, 2009)

You're welcome!

For what it's worth, if your grip is tired after deads, use straps for pullups. That way you're thinking about how fried your lats are instead of how fried your hands are.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 5, 2009)

well i can tell you one thing, i dont think i can do a heavy DL pull session day before a heavy push. I flat out was too sore posteriorly to do squats today. 
So i changed the push/pull a bit to this. As you can see I cut some things out...I just dont have the ability, at almost 42, to do 7 exercises per day. 4-5 lifts at 3x8 or 2x12 is really all i can do. So...that's what I'm doing  Besides, I dont have a leg press machine at home 


Sunday (Pull)
A1. Dead Lifts, 8 sets of 3
A2. Supported DB Curls (lean against one of the posts on the power rack so that the post sits flat against your entire spine and back of your head — it prevents you from cheating), 8 x 3
B1. Weighted Pull-Ups (full extension, of course), 8 x 3
B2. Straight-Leg Deadlifts, 8 x 3
C. Serratus Crunch, 3-4 x 8-10
Monday (Push)
B1. Bulgarian Squats, 4 x 6 OR 2 x 12 per leg ALT WEEKS w/ Lunges
B2. DB Floor Presses (keep elbows tucked to emphasize triceps), 4 x 6 OR 2 x 12
C1. DB Inclines, 4 x 6 OR 2 x 12
C2. Triceps "Concentration" Extensions  4 x 6 OR 2 x 12
D1. Dumbbell Lateral Raises, 4 x 6 OR 2 x 12
D2. Calf, 3-4 x 15-20
Tuesday (Off)
Wednesday (P ull)
A1. Reverse-Grip EZ Curls, 4 x 6 OR 2 x 12
A2. Dumbbell Rows, 4 x 6 OR 2 x 12
B1. Front Rows, 4 x 6 OR 2 x 12
B2. Shrugs, 4 x 6 OR 2 x 12
C1. Rear Delt Flyes, 4 x 6 OR 2 x 12
C2. Crunches, 3-4 x 8-10
Thursday (Push)
A1. Front Squats (start with the bar at the bottom of your range of motion, i.e., you duck-walk under the bar, get in position, and lift up), 8 x 3
B1. Bench Press 8 x 3. 
C1. Standing Overhead Presses, 8 x 3
C2. Dips (forearm touches biceps in the down position), 8 x 3
D. Calf, 3-4 x 8-10


----------



## urbanski (Jan 8, 2009)

wow let me tell you guys/lady

this is hard. 1 week only into the above and i got beat to hell! haha.

3x8 DLs made my ass too sore to sit for 3 days. i was used to 5,3,1,1,1,1,1,1 reps. 
I cant really do bulgarians, i fall over. I'm going to stick to lunges. 
i bagged rev grip curls for chin ups. 
and i really suck at pull ups lol. i am up to 158 so thats good.
i still have some fiddling to do regarding shoulders/chest


----------



## urbanski (Jan 11, 2009)

second week of 3 x 8 DLs.
wow. 
worked up to 280 x 7 (failed on 8). previously i could do 315 x 1. so i'm proud as hell at that. 
STILL was hard to do pullups. straps and all. i did 3 x 4, barely.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 21, 2009)

up to 161.
almost puked this am  haha. well thats 2+ weeks of nearly puking. what a workout. 
wish i could improve my squats some. 
i did that 20-rep thing 7 weeks. now i'm doing lunges mon w/ back squats thurs. i can still bench more than i can squat. it'll come i'm sure. but i have pretty thin quads, nowhere near show shape.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 25, 2009)

well here we go
163lbs
look ma, i have lats!







so yes call me dumb, but i did misread TCs push/pull split. i have been doing 3 sets of 8 DLs, not 8 sets of 3. Well i cant keep track of 8 sets, so I'm keeping 3 sets/8 reps for now 
Besides, it kicks my ass! I worked up to 305 x 6 today. not too long ago my 1RM was 305. my erectors are getting segmented, woot. 
thanks Built


----------



## Built (Jan 25, 2009)

Baby got WINGS!!!

Nice work, bud.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 29, 2009)

well Built 


I said to myself today "stop being a pussy with squatting" and did 165 x 8, 185 x 8, and 205 x 8.
Clearly the most I've ever done. I was so happy 

of course it then took me 90 minutes to get ready for work (urge to puke/wiped out), but its all good


----------



## urbanski (Feb 11, 2009)

well at 168 my big boy pants were getting tight, so time to cut.
i was up 10lbs in 35 days at 4100+ cals/day and TCs push/pull.  

i have vetted my plan through my coach and i'm ready to go. 
i dont have a weight goal but i do have a BF goal, and a nice free DEXA scanner at work  haha


----------



## Built (Feb 11, 2009)

OH DEXA!!!
That's so awesome!

Did you take one before you bulked, by any chance?


----------



## urbanski (Feb 22, 2009)

Built said:


> OH DEXA!!!
> That's so awesome!
> 
> Did you take one before you bulked, by any chance?



snuck that post in on me i see, sorry 

I had my last DEXA while bulking but early on. I was 17%. When my waist hit 34" i'm sure i was above that. 

Now I am 12 days into a cut. Down to 161lbs and 33" waist. I will DEXA again at the end of all this, on the other side of UD2.0

My macros are as such:
cals 1976
fat 89gms
carb 149
prot 148

I am tying my UD start into yours Built. Til then, i still plan to cut below maint, and keep TCs push/pull going. 

You said it was pricey and it is, but i think Surge does what it says. I do have incredible strength and stamina using it pre. Been on it a week now, and my weights/reps are UP, despite my cals being DOWN. Guess I'm sold.

peace Built


----------



## urbanski (Mar 11, 2009)

hi Built. 
Been a while.

Began UD2.0 today. 
Starting stats: wt 155. BF 12-14% (est. slight abs and slight arm veins)

Goal Day 1-3:
50gm carbs, 1500 cals

Actual Day 1:
1454 cals, 49gm carb. 

Workout Day 1:
Bench and incline
press
bent and single arm row
abs
each 3 sets, 12-15 reps, then repeat

WO Day 2:
Squats
DL
Tri/Bi
calf
abs
same rep scheme

Did I glycogen deplete today? Does wanting to puke and die confirm it? haha.


Plan 6-8 cycles. How fun.


----------



## urbanski (Mar 13, 2009)

day 2
1,480cals
72.4 fat gm
47.1 carb
146.1 prot

day 3
1,396
63.2
46.8
144.8

weak, sore, dry, foggy...check. tomorrow's gonna be fun.


----------



## urbanski (Mar 15, 2009)

well i met my goal of 1000gms carbs in 24hrs...1014 to be exact. 
bread, pasta & sauce, chips, oatmeal, cereal, Surge, and dex got me there. consider day 5 in the bag. onto 6-7.


----------



## urbanski (Mar 16, 2009)

so today was Day 6 "power workout"
and yes i did have power, especially compared to depleted. but about equal to "normal" submaintenance strength. 
DL 305, squat and bench 225. but trust me, compared to the deflated, weak, stringy patheticness of benching 135 depleted, this was GREAT. 
i am down 1lb. and i can see 4 upper abs and my love handles are smaller. i fit in my size 30 pants yesterday. 
rest and transition to carb depletion tomorrow. joy. 

hi Built!


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi yourself.


----------



## urbanski (Mar 19, 2009)

Done w/ Day 2, Cycle 2
1469 cals, 34g carbs today
1502 cals, 48 carbs yest

Pretty much nailing my goal. I do find the workouts hugely disappointing. I cant squat 115 for 15 reps, let alone do that for 6 sets. I end up hitting 8-10 reps, 3 sets, low weight. No energy, no ability to do 6 sets. meh.


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2009)

Use leg press for depletion work. I used squats once, and I won't do it again. You're not trying to destroy yourself - you're trying to use up glycogen.


----------



## urbanski (Mar 20, 2009)

indeed, if only i had one in my home gym 
i do move from back squats to DB squats as my legs burn to a crisp.


----------



## urbanski (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks Built 

Second "power" workout today. Not happy w/ squat and bench performance (225 x 3) but I had good power w/ bent rows (225 PR) and press (115 PR). 

I have to change up my days due to work. I have to skip day 7 of this week and jump right into day 1 of cycle 3 tomorrow. I'll just do a light chest/back/sh day with more iso movements. this puts my carb up on Sat and power WO on Sun. Still 154lbs. Not alot noticeable fat loss.

One good thing to come out of this....i had a slight right flank twinge that lasted 1 month when normally "dieting". The higher protein on depletion days (over 1gm/lb) has healed that up quickly. YAY.


----------



## urbanski (Aug 20, 2009)

updated log here.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lg-sciences/102231-urb-s-t-911-log-sponsored.html#post1921409


----------

